
VTA: An Open, Customizable Deep Learning Acceleration Stack - crowwork
https://tvm.ai/2018/07/12/vta-release-announcement.html
======
crowwork
The Versatile Tensor Accelerator (VTA) is an extension of the TVM framework
designed to advance deep learning and hardware innovation.

\- docs [https://docs.tvm.ai/vta/](https://docs.tvm.ai/vta/) \- techreport
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.04188](https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.04188)

------
kun-zh
looks good!

